# Favorite Pipes



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

As mentioned in my introduction, my favorite pipes are my Petersons (p-lips) followed by Savinelli, then its a close tie between stanwell and Nordings.

I'm curious what y'alls favorite makers are? Maybe I can find some new brands to try out.

I generally spend 60-150 on pipes. Though I've spent more. But, I don't want this to be a discussion about value rather than favorites.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

I suppose we're talking briars here?


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> I suppose we're talking briars here?


Well, I didnt think about it, but I wouldn't mind hearing from those that prefer meerchaum; I do own one, an eagle claw.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

C.A.O makes a good meerschaum. As far as briars are concerned, from my limited experience Sasieni and Christiano are also well-constructed pipes.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Karl Erik, Nording, Rad Davis, Cavicchi, Mastro de Paja, Savinelli, Sasieni, ... i'll think of more later.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Tinsky and Boswells so far.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> C.A.O makes a good meerschaum. As far as briars are concerned, from my limited experience Sasieni and Christiano are also well-constructed pipes.


I was looking a meerchaums, and I see some CAOs for about 60. Do you think it would be a good pipe?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Cost is an issue, but damn if my Charatan is not amazing
so many others I wanna try


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Cost is an issue, but damn if my Charatan is not amazing
> so many others I wanna try


paul, you dont like your charatan?


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

I think Mauro Armellini make nice sandblasts in the $100-$125 range. If you bump to $150 you can get a Tinsky coral.

I recently got an estate Mastro de Paja 3B from Frenchy which was affordable and is turning out to be a great smoker.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

TexasOutlaw said:


> I was looking a meerchaums, and I see some CAOs for about 60. Do you think it would be a good pipe?


Do you have a link to the pipe?


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

The best pipe by far I own is a Peter Heeschen bulldog. Next in line is an IMP Meer. I have a great Danbark (though I cheated and opened up the draft hole a bit for a better draw) I also performed a similar operation on the my Peterson 80s Killarney and and 80s Racing green. Tied with the Petersons I have two Tsuge Triangle bulldogs (one smooth, one sandblasted). The Sandblast smokes like a champ, the smooth not so much.

I guess I like bulldogs...


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Yikes, eh! I only have a lowly Medico as my favorite pipe (Thanks again Shaggy if you are reading this. I'm putting those pipes to good use.) I did just win 4 pipe on ebay which I plan to put to some good use as well; I have another Medico, a corn cob and 2 Dr. Gabrow (sp?) I'll show pics on the appropriate place when they come in. I hope the Dr. Gabrow's are good. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

TimB said:


> I guess I like bulldogs...


Tim, 
I just got my first bulldog (it's a peterson), and i'm loving it. Thinking of ordering the same pipe with a rustic finish. I guess I do dumb things. I try to buy different shapes.

But, I may need to grab a few more bulldogs. I'm thinking of getting a horn shape next, maybe a Stanwell.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

My favorite pipes so far have been the four i have by Ascorti... they're excellent smokes. 

I did just get my very first Peterson (an Aran #80s) with the P-Lip and I really like it, so I just may fast become a Peterson fanatic as I plan to get a Peterson #150 bulldog as my next pipe in a month or so... That P-Lip is growing on me fast and the quality of the Pete is excellent.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

Arizona said:


> My favorite pipes so far have been the four i have by Ascorti... they're excellent smokes.
> 
> I did just get my very first Peterson (an Aran #80s) with the P-Lip and I really like it, so I just may fast become a Peterson fanatic as I plan to get a Peterson #150 bulldog as my next pipe in a month or so... That P-Lip is growing on me fast and the quality of the Pete is excellent.


That looks like the Kildare I just got, so this is not considered a bull dog?

The 150 and 999 are similar, difference is one has a rounded mouth piece and the other does not.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

My true favs, based on my short time and limited collection, are the Pete' Rocky Donegal (gifted generously by Mad Hatter) and the Mark Tinsky CS Fourum Pipe.

But as I go on I will certainly try another Aldo Velani and I have 2 GBD's that smoke really well.. it's just that the ones I have turn out to not be my favorite shape. I also have a Tindebox tall poker that is a true favorite for VA's, nice tall skinny bowl.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have a freehand ben wade that I love, as well as a dunhill churchwarden that smokes like a dream.

On the more unusual side of things I have a tiny clay pipe I got from Ireland purely as a souvenir that actually smokes great and is a fantastic way to try out small amounts of new bacy.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

TexasOutlaw said:


> Tim,
> I just got my first bulldog (it's a peterson), and i'm loving it. Thinking of ordering the same pipe with a rustic finish. I guess I do dumb things. I try to buy different shapes.
> 
> But, I may need to grab a few more bulldogs. I'm thinking of getting a horn shape next, maybe a Stanwell.


I have been sufficiently pleased with my Petersons, though they do seem to take a while to break in. About the first 20 bowls or so seem to taste like stain.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

EvanS said:


> My true favs, ...are the Mark Tinsky CS Fourum Pipe.


I am with you 100% on that. Mine is smoking VA regularly and wonderfully. It also has a nice, even layer of cake building up. No, really!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> I am with you 100% on that. Mine is smoking VA regularly and wonderfully. It also has a nice, even layer of cake building up. No, really!


May your bowl need reaming every 4th smoke :mn


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Danbarks, Petersons and Savinellis, especially the Hercules.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd say overall it's a tie between a Luigi Viprati and a Savinelli Autograph, closely followed by an IMP meerschaum. My criteria is not only how well it smokes but how often I want to smoke it (i.e balance, size, etc).


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

My best smoker is a ashton pebble grain I also have a very old brigham and a castello that smoke great. These are the ones i reach for the most judged on how well they smoke.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Right now my favorite is an old westbrook canadian that I recently purchased from morefifemusicanyone. It smokes well, stays fairly cool, and has the biggest chamber of any pipe I have.


----------



## gglen (Apr 20, 2009)

It is a tie between my Erik Nording Freehand and a Lionshead Merscham. I love how they both change in color over time as I smoke them.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

So far my favorite is a bent stem Missouri Meerschaum I have had 4-5 of them. The straight stems are nice but I like the bent stem.
Dave


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Every one of my (five) Bjarne's, the Johs is a close second.


----------



## laney1566 (Apr 8, 2009)

I collect Eric Nording and Savinelli Aligators, but my favorites all sit on a 18 count lazy susan type rack. They include Castello's, Dunhill's, Mastro de Paja, Ser Jacopa, Ashton, Ascorti, Ardor and a couple of Petersons (St Patricks Day 2006 and 4th of July 2006).
Forgive any misspelled words.


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

Right now for me it's a toss up. My new Pete System smokes awesome. I had my first non-relight bowl that lasted me 2.5 hours last weekend in it. Another favourite is one of the ones I paid the least for. It's my Amphora estate prince. It smokes so cool and makes for a consistent enjoyable smoke. It's my go-to pipe for when I smoke Frog Morton.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

TexasOutlaw said:


> As mentioned in my introduction, my favorite pipes are my Petersons (p-lips) followed by Savinelli, then its a close tie between stanwell and Nordings.
> 
> I'm curious what y'alls favorite makers are? Maybe I can find some new brands to try out.
> 
> I generally spend 60-150 on pipes. Though I've spent more. But, I don't want this to be a discussion about value rather than favorites.


For around 85-240 you can get a nice Danbark from Frenchy. I have four, only one was over 100. They are small pipes, but smoke GREAT!!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

My very favorite pipes are two bent pots: an Argyll's Savory and a GBD Fifth Avenue, both bought back in the 70s. I also like my Stanwell Colonial so much that I just bought a second one.


----------



## mojo (Apr 25, 2009)

The one pipe that I want to grab first is the Sasieni Rustic apple. The size & balance of that pipe appeals to me.


----------



## Mitchell (Mar 2, 2009)

CP, gotta clean it often though.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i started out with grabows and have moved up to estate brebbias and petes.

my brebbia natural lovat smokes great.

my pete system pipe smokes great as well as my peterson meer.

but my best smoker believe it or not is a grabow that was leftover from a yesteryear, i found it in an old mom and pop drugstore. the price sticker on it said $3.00. and the old man that was working there said it had been there so long that he just gave it to me.he didnt think anyone smoked a pipe anymore.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Found this thread and can't avoid to BUMP IT


----------



## levallois (Oct 14, 2009)

I hate to sound like I've been brainwashed by all the hype but out of the 18 pipes that I own, my top favs are all older Dunhills: a 1919-1921, a 1954 and a 1960, followed very closely by a 1936 Parker.

John


----------



## laney1566 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks to ebay...I have been able to acquire some great pipes that new, I would never be able to afford. Back in the day when my top pipes were Savinelli and Eric Nording..I usually was offended by what I considered to be pipe snobs telling me that I needed to try Castello or Dunhill as if my pipes were junk. I have since discovered that they were right. I still smoke my Savinelli's and Eric Nordings, but when I grab one of my Castello's or Dunhill's...I really do know what they were trying to tell me. It's the same as smoking a Dutch Master in comparison to a A. Fuente.

I'm no snob and like I said... I still smoke my cheaper pipes...I just take them on the run with me...For quality time at home when trying to relax....It's all about the luxury of a fine pipe.......er.....or Fine Cigar!!!!


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I have eight Savinelli 602s, all from different series. They ranged from $45 to $100, and I smoke them almost exclusively. I have a few other pipes, a Savi 310 poker, a cob, and a high-priced Ardor I bought on ebay, but none of them see much action.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> C.A.O makes a good meerschaum. As far as briars are concerned, from my limited experience Sasieni and Christiano are also well-constructed pipes.


_
I believe that CAO is out of the Meerschaum business now however!
_


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

My favorite is the only one I have, a Missouri Meerschaum!


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

No contest......Missouri Meerschaums rule!

I prefer the one with the non-spool shaped bowl, 1/4 bent shaft, and yellow stem (with the filter removed, of course). I think the yellow stem accents the color of the cob nicely, and has a rustic feel to it.


----------



## SammyBirdland (Aug 23, 2010)

I picked up and restored an old pipe that is marked "Navigator" and "Made in Norway". I love the shape and how it smokes. Anyone ever heard of these pipes before or have any info?


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Even thought I have loads of Baki Meers, my favourite pipe is my Butz Choquin gourd calabash - it has such a large air path that smokes are always cool and the Meer bowl makes for a easy to use and tasty smoke. It's the one I almost always smoke at home.

It's pictured here second from the right.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Although I'm not a typical Pete fanatic, I must admit that my several non PLip Petes are all quite good smokers, and none of them had a bad taste during breakin. Looking over the replies here, I'm in accord on Savs, Stannies and Nordings as my faves too among the factory production. Truth be told, my 2 Quagliatas are my best tasting and smoking pipes, so they are my very favorites.

Some of my very inexpensive French pipes and Kaywoodies are in the top tier. Curiously, though I love them, my Ardor, several Dunnies and Castellos rank below these humble pipes. I don't know if I should be happy about that.

hp
les



TexasOutlaw said:


> As mentioned in my introduction, my favorite pipes are my Petersons (p-lips) followed by Savinelli, then its a close tie between stanwell and Nordings.
> 
> I'm curious what y'alls favorite makers are? Maybe I can find some new brands to try out.
> 
> I generally spend 60-150 on pipes. Though I've spent more. But, I don't want this to be a discussion about value rather than favorites.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

I am a Meer smoker...so you know how this is going to go!

I have three pipes tied for first...

1) A Butz Choquin Calabash just like Siv. Man that is some GOOD smoking right there. They are BIG pipes, but not as heavy as they look. COOL smoking also. Every night I have a reading pipe with my paper the BC is what I use. My first Calabasg was an SMS, then a no name off Ebay...then I saw the BC pipe at The Briary in Birmingham, AL some years ago and brought it home. It has been happy by my recliner ever since.

2) I have a CAO Churchwarden that I bought 11 years ago...man do I LOVE that pipe! It has a nice small little bowl at the end of a long stem. It is the perfect pipe for my Frog Morton.

3) I have a recently acquired IMP 9mm Filter Meerschaum. I find myself reaching for this pipe more and more. Folks, I talked about Sugar Barrel so much that a bunch of you ordered some...well, now I am going to start talking about 9mm filtered pipes. I really like them. I wish they were more readily available in the US. I bought some Big Ben Filters AND some Meerschaum filters. Talk about a cool dry smoke!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Kind of went digging and found this thread -- figured it was worth a bump and an update.

For me currently my favorite pipe is my Rad Davis rhodesian. Just an amazingly comfortable pipe to hold or clench, and the aesthetics of it are tops.


----------

